

Founders at work: Interview with Steve Wozniak - svag
http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html

======
markbao
_/ All the best things that I did at Apple came from (a) not having money and
(b) not having done it before, ever. Every single thing that we came out with
that was really great, I'd never once done that thing in my life._

I love this part—sometimes, constraints are better than having everything you
want.

~~~
todayiamme
>>>First of all, try to have the highest of ethics and to be open and truthful
about things, not hiding. If you have to hide something for company reasons,
at least explain what you're doing. _Don't mislead people. Know in your heart
that you are a good person with good goals because that will carry over to
your own self-confidence and your belief in your engineering abilities._
Always seek excellence: make your product better than the average person
would. <<<

He's more than an amazing engineer. He's an amazing human being.

~~~
ohashi
I am sad that he isn't running Apple. Of course I will get the 'but it
wouldn't be what it is' argument. But as a human being, he is infinitely
better than steve jobs and perhaps they could have adopted a google like
culture to success.

------
blackrabbit
The book is definitely worth a read.

[http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/dp/1590597141)

~~~
svag
I read it as a course book in an entrepreneurial course in the university and
I liked it from the beginning. I read it all in 2 days...

------
mkramlich
one of my idols. definitely one of my main inspirations not only for wanting
to make money in software but also to start my own company.

I was one of the original Apple customers (well my dad was, I just got access
to it). we had an Apple II then a II+. Learned BASIC then 6502 Assembly. I
remember one of the first times I took off the case lid and saw the guts of
it, trying to figure out what all the different chips and doodads did. Good
times.

~~~
bombs
_definitely one of my main inspirations not only for wanting to make money in
software but also to start my own company._

If I remember correctly, Woz didn't want to make money or start his own
company!

------
jl
Fun to revisit this one-- it's one of my favorites!

------
svag
Just to mention that Woz has his website here:

<http://www.woz.org/>

------
thefool
I really like the way he talks. The phasing is so simple and forward.

